# Why is Cardinal game blacked out?



## JTBenson (Jan 4, 2005)

I live in St. Joseph, MO (64506) which is NOT part of Cardinal territory. I can get Cardinal games on MLB.TV. However, the game is blacked out on ESPN tomorrow. Why would the game be blacked out on ESPN when I don't live in Cardinal territory.


----------



## EightiesDude (Jul 10, 2006)

I am not an expert on this at all - but here is my understanding. For TV purposes, EVERYONE is claimed by someone. You can also be claimed by more than one team. For example, I live in Ohio and the Indians, Reds and Pirates all claim me and thus blackouts. As for online, it appears they at least make sense, so usually only blacked out from the local team if in the zip code. 

I am not sure that's how it works for everyone tho....


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

JTBenson said:


> I live in St. Joseph, MO (64506) which is NOT part of Cardinal territory. I can get Cardinal games on MLB.TV. However, the game is blacked out on ESPN tomorrow. Why would the game be blacked out on ESPN when I don't live in Cardinal territory.


This type of blackout (ESPN) usually occurs when your local team is on ESPN AND your RSN or local channel. They black it out on ESPN, so you can only watch it on FSN (for example FSN Midwest), or a local channel. Is the Cardinals game available on any other channel that you could possibly receive (either an FSN or local OTA)?


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

JTBenson said:


> I live in St. Joseph, MO (64506) which is NOT part of Cardinal territory. I can get Cardinal games on MLB.TV. However, the game is blacked out on ESPN tomorrow. Why would the game be blacked out on ESPN when I don't live in Cardinal territory.


St. Joseph, MO is a part of Cards territory. That game is available on FSN Midwest. Currently there is a feud between the Satalite providers and FSN Midwest. So if you don't live near the St. Louis market, FSN Midwest has blacked the game out for you. More information can be found in this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=82219

I am about 5 hours to the north of you. One would think that I am not part of Cards territory, but I am. And I am also having the same problems.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

You should be able to watch it. We saw Sunday's game on ESPN here in KC.


----------



## Brentorious (Dec 23, 2006)

Sunday night is different. Your RSN probably did not carry the Sunday night game. Anytime the RSN or a local channel carries the game, your ESPN feed will be blacked out.

This is primarily because the RSN or local station sold advertising that they want you to see, rather than the national ads you'll see on ESPN.


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

purtman said:


> You should be able to watch it. We saw Sunday's game on ESPN here in KC.


ESPN has exclusivity (sp?) to Sunday night baseball. Therefore no other network or station may broadcast it (in the US).


----------



## JTBenson (Jan 4, 2005)

colavsfaninnwia said:


> St. Joseph, MO is a part of Cards territory. That game is available on FSN Midwest. Currently there is a feud between the Satalite providers and FSN Midwest. So if you don't live near the St. Louis market, FSN Midwest has blacked the game out for you. More information can be found in this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=82219
> 
> I am about 5 hours to the north of you. One would think that I am not part of Cards territory, but I am. And I am also having the same problems.


St. Joe is not in the St. Louis market. I can get their games on MLB.com. According to MLB.com, only Kansas City is a local team.


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

JTBenson said:


> St. Joe is not in the St. Louis market. I can get their games on MLB.com. According to MLB.com, only Kansas City is a local team.


Are you getting the Audio and Video package from MLB.com or just Audio?


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

colavsfaninnwia said:


> ESPN has exclusivity (sp?) to Sunday night baseball. Therefore no other network or station may broadcast it (in the US).


That's true. However, he said it was blacked out on ESPN.


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

purtman said:


> That's true. However, he said it was blacked out on ESPN.


He was referring to ESPN's Wednesday night non-exclusive ESPN2 telecast of the game, not ESPN's Sunday night.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

colavsfaninnwia said:


> He was referring to ESPN's Wednesday night non-exclusive ESPN2 telecast of the game, not ESPN's Sunday night.


Well, even Wednesday's game was on in KC.


----------



## JTBenson (Jan 4, 2005)

colavsfaninnwia said:


> Are you getting the Audio and Video package from MLB.com or just Audio?


Video. Trust me. I do NOT live in the Cardinals territory.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

JTBenson said:


> Video. Trust me. I do NOT live in the Cardinals territory.


Are you in the FSN Midwest home territory, though? IF you can receive the games there, you won't get the ESPN feed....

If FSN midwest has paid for broadcasting rights to a game and you fall in their territory, any other broadcaster on D* will be blacked out (ie ESPN, or HD Net for hockey, etc.)

It sounds like MLB.TV goes according to the teams home territories, as opposed to the broadcaster's territory (which in the case of FSN MW covers the home territories of several teams).


----------

